

Your Random Numbers – Getting Started with Processing and Data Visualization - motxilo
http://blog.blprnt.com/blog/blprnt/your-random-numbers-getting-started-with-processing-and-data-visualization

======
zacharycohn
This is an awesome article. I've been teaching myself/experimenting with data
visualization at my job, but mostly just with excel tools. This definitely
opens my eyes to a whole new level.

I think the most interesting was when he laid it into a grid, and then going
backwards and seeing how difficult those trends are to spot in the previous
graphs.

------
mrcharles
Pretty cool, and an interesting approach to data visualization. I was actually
doing something similar just the other day, and what I ended up with was much
more boring:

<http://www.bluh.org/curve.png>

(Which is a RNG I built to distribute the values along a known probability
distribution, this was simply a test of the system).

------
mayank
Wow, very nice intro to Processing, and a nice demonstration that human-
generated random numbers aren't very uniform. I absolutely love the C-like
syntax. Anyone have any tips on integration with R?

~~~
spacemanaki
The C-like syntax is inherited from Java, iirc you can use Processing from
regular Java.

